

'Algorave' is the future of dance music (if you're a nerd) - yaxu
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/algorave-is-the-future-of-dance-music-if-youre-an-html-coder

======
jamesbritt
Cool stuff. Brings to mind earlier tools for generating/manipulating dance
music using code.

For example, Archaeopteryx, from Giles Bowkett:

[http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2008/02/archaeopteryx-
ruby-...](http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2008/02/archaeopteryx-ruby-midi-
generator.html)

~~~
yaxu
Yep this stuff isn't new, we just found a new stupid name for it (algorave)

